# Animals out of season



## swamprat27 (Jan 3, 2009)

I have a question about trapping a nontarget out of season animal. What if you have a set that could catch multiple kinds of animals. And you were to catch a furbearing animal other than a cat or dog that you legaly cant trap. I guess this referring mostly to conibear were the animal cant just be released.

Thanks for the insight


----------



## Trapper62 (Mar 3, 2003)

Basically all you can do is not set the trap in that location or don't use the conibear.

If you are referring to an otter while trapping beaver you can use a variety of trigger placements and configuration which will help avoid otter, but the only gaarentee is to not set the trap!


----------



## moneyshot27 (Jan 13, 2009)

the best thing to do if you catch non-target out of season is to notify game and fish immediately. as long as you are straightforward and don't try to cover it up, you will be fine. it might be required by law, but moreover it's the right thing to do.


----------

